# New problem with my blue winged mantis...



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

It was doing fine when it managed to get grip on the top of the cage but I decided I needed to move it into a better container. It was smaller but more suitable. I put it in, sprayed it a bit, put it on the heat mat and left the room. 1 hour later and looked at it to discover it was almost baked by the heat. I may have just got to it in time...  It's alive and doesn't look to bad, it just doesn't move and when it does it is shaky... Will it be okay? What do I do?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

what do u mean u put it on the heat mat..u put the mantis directly on the heat mat?


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

It seems to have recovered and is nice and lively. I put the cage on the heat mat put it wasn't very high so the mantis nearly baked under the intense heat


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

heat mats dry the medium out way to fast.if u have got a room in your house thats a steady 74f that would be better.im ok cause my parents love to have the house heated to 75f 24/7 so i binned the heat mats..im glad its ok..be more careful silly..


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

I've just realised how lucky I was. It just recovered and it now moulting. I'm watching it moult now.


----------

